# Huge free range wild boar!



## buckeroo (Nov 6, 2009)

This monster was taken by my dad . No fences or anything like that. This one has the best teeth out of all the hogs we have taken so far this year. 

He had been fighting too. Check out that ear! Pictures do no justice to how huge this hog was!


----------



## BRIAN1 (Nov 6, 2009)

Good hog! That would make a nice mount.


----------



## redneckcamo (Nov 6, 2009)

Nice one right there for sure ....congrats !!!

What was the weight ?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 6, 2009)

thats nice there congrats to ya dad


----------



## buckeroo (Nov 6, 2009)

redneckcamo said:


> Nice one right there for sure ....congrats !!!
> 
> What was the weight ?



We dont have any way to weigh them, but I weigh about 280 and I looked small next to him. I'd say he'd go 320-350.


----------



## redneckcamo (Nov 6, 2009)

buckeroo said:


> We dont have any way to weigh them, but I weigh about 280 and I looked small next to him. I'd say he'd go 320-350.



sounds like a redneck scales 2 me ...... I got one just like it  .........


----------



## Florida Curdog (Nov 6, 2009)

Good one. Nice hooks   That cut in his ear is from a pocket knife.  That's somebody's ear mark.


----------



## buckeroo (Nov 6, 2009)

Florida Curdog said:


> Good one. Nice hooks   That cut in his ear is from a pocket knife.  That's somebody's ear mark.



Dang, I wonder who could have done that! Where we hunt is very isolated near the Flint river. Not many clubs nearby.


----------



## WolfPack (Nov 6, 2009)

A very nice specimen there!!  Good job!


----------



## spaz (Nov 6, 2009)

That is a good hog!! Congrads


----------



## buddylee (Nov 6, 2009)

That hog has some good blood in him.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Nov 6, 2009)

good one congrats


----------



## chickenman (Nov 18, 2009)

where did the hog come from on the flint we hunt alot of the flint at night with farmers permission but most of the deer hunters never know we were there


----------



## bigreddwon (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice hog, a true brute


----------



## Florida Curdog (Nov 19, 2009)

I have marked many boar hogs and not cut them.


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 20, 2009)

Looks like he may have a lil Russian in em........GOOD LOOKIN HOG!!


----------

